# Torque Wrenches



## Kelowna (Jun 13, 2012)

As of late, been reading what I can about tools, and doing my own vehicles, boats, trailer maintenace. Thus far I have just one torque wrench, but am shopping for two more, both smaller, and larger torque ranges than I currently have. What are good brands, bad brands. And when purchased new are they already calibrated? Read how they need to be calibrated for accuracy, but cannot find any solid information on how often, or how to do so, and if its only older ones, or before a new one gets used.  My one and only one so far is a 3/8 inch drive Craftsman brand that I purchased new at the local Sears store last week. The lady in the tool section of Sears did not mention any of this, leaving me to believe it was ready to use "as is"...yes, or no?


----------



## toolpimp (Sep 19, 2012)

kewlonia  You purchase a new sears torque wrench the main thing is return the settings to zero. for what you will be doing with said t-wrench it will work fine do not use it as a breaker bar. If u work in aircraft field they have to get said t-wrench recal every one to two years also if u know somebody at the airport they can check your t-wrench. hope this helps.


----------



## Ecam (Sep 19, 2012)

Ditto.  Unless you've got some big torque values in your future, a 1/2" drive that tops our around 250 ft/lbs is all you'll ever need.  If occasionally higher, they make an extension adaptor that multilpies your torque wrench (depnding on ratio, your 100 ft/lbs would be 200).


----------



## Ecam (Sep 20, 2012)

One other thing, the smaller torque wrench you are looking for, is it inch pounds?  Will you be using it for initial torque readings?  If so don't overlook the inexpensive beam style torque wrenches.  When I'm working on drive axles, it is some times neccesary to check rotaional torque of the pinion to check crush sleeves or seal drag.  My cheaper Craftsman in/lb beam torque wrench is great for that.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2012)

So a buddy of mine came by last week and we did a clutch in his jeep and he brought a digital torque wrench with him. What do you guys think of these?

It screwed me up because I had to reset it after each bolt when I am used to just hoping from one to another.


----------



## Ecam (Oct 3, 2012)

Wasn't aware you have to reset them between fasteners.  Used some that had an audible "beep" when you've reached torque.  Also used one with no warning, so you had to watch the indicator while torquing (can be a pain in some applications).  I know there are digital and dial types out there.  If really accurate torques are needed, I can see the advantage, but calibrations would need to be kept up with.  

For me the "click" type are the ones I prefer.  Engine fasterners and wheel lugs are where they get used the most in my shop.


----------



## havasu (Oct 3, 2012)

I remember once using the old needle pointing torque wrench while tightening some main bearing caps. My hands were all greasy and my thumb impaled the pointer and it almost pushed my nail off. Never again will use those old types.


----------



## Ecam (Oct 3, 2012)

Ouch!

I think we all have those tools that give us the creeps.  I have a table saw that scared me before and after I mangled the end of my finger.  My wife asked if I wanted to go in for stitches...."where's the duct tape?"......


----------



## havasu (Oct 3, 2012)

God bless duct tape!


----------

